# UFC 77 tracker



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the correct section, but i'd like to know if anyone has a UFC 77 countdown tracker for myspace. i've found plenty for the last 5 PPV's but can't find one for this upcoming one.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Can't you make them?


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

no way, i'm nearly retarded when it comes to these computer things. can you make one?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

No, I mean, can't just anybody make them? Like arn't there generators for them?


----------

